# Leaders - Some Beginner Questions



## Johnny Bravo (May 6, 2005)

1. Do I need a tapered leader? What is the advantage of using one? The non-tapered leaders appear to be much like mono, except the one I bought is very curly off the spool. If I'm not using a tapered leader, can I just use some mono or flouro?

2. Is the leader usually just one piece of line that is tied to the fly line? Or do most people tie say 80% of the leader with one kind of line and the last 20% with another?

Sorry for the extremely ignorant questions, but I swear by this site. The help is always so much better than scanning the web for hours.

Thanks,
JB


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Depends on what you are using on the end of the line. The primary reason for using tapered leaders (knotless or home tied from different thicknesses of mono/fluoro) are to make the fly roll over easily and the end of the cast, presenting your flies delicately. This is most important when using dry flies, where the way the fly hits the water will often make a difference between a rise and an ignore.

A method when a tapered leader can be replaced by a single piece of line is when fishing with heavier weights -- flies, shot, and/or indicator. That's why you will see some steelhead guys that don't use tapered leaders. Since some use 'indicators' larger than the float I use with a spinning reel and quite a bit of shot, the leader probably won't factor much in the cast.

I use them myself, since it seems to make a difference when roll casting.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup. I swear by those new furled/braided leaders.


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

If you are using lighter dry flies, you need 'em. Otherwise the fly doesn't "lay" out on the water. Basically, the energy of the cast goes through the line and "out" the fly. If it isn't tapered, the energy is jerky and flips, hinges, or piles the line and fly. 

That said, for bigger terrestrials (poppers, frogs, etc.) or larger wet patterns, I may forego the taper. Less necessary.


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

JB

Shoot me your address and I'll throw a furled leader in the mail for you. Have been making them for a while and would be glad to share
Brad


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Dont forget tippet. All the previous advice is good but don't forget tippet. It is added to the end of the leader. tapered leader will have a section at the end of the leader that will be the desired xfactor, (5x,6x etc the larger the #the smaller the diameter and lb test the leader) after a few knots or break offs this need to be replaced with tippet of equal size. Also you can add tippet to reduce diameter for light presentation. never put a larger diameter tippet on smaller (ex. 4x leader with 2x tippet, THis will make for a very frustrating day. Have spools of tippet to match your leaders and keep them at hand when on the water. Send me a pm if you have more questions and I will go into greater detail. S


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

As much as a pain this sounds like, I have to give a +1 to sevenx's comment. Although I'm no perfect caster, I used to think I was horrible until I started paying attention to the leader/tippet. It DOES matter.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips guys....big help! I've got some 4 lb flouro and some 6 lb mono. I guess I just need a few tapered leaders and I'll be set. When practicing casting, I've just got some 6 lb mono that I use for spinning gear on there. I haven't noticed the fly/leader jerking or piling up at all. I'll pay more attention now and see if I notice a difference. From what it sounds like, I should notice a big difference with the tapered leader.

JB


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I usually cut the taper off the leader and tie a surgeon's loop, then I use the tippet and attach it to the leader via loop to loop method. I usually cheat and buy the regular 250 yd spools of floucarbon line 2lb and 4lb. Works fine for me. I'll attach about 6ft of tippet to make up the amount of taper leader I cut off. I dry fly alot in the summer and not notice any presentation problems using this method.

The trout below didn't notice a difference when I floated a dry past him.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 6, 2005)

Ski,
I like that idea. Seems much cheaper to buy an entire spool. If you do that, I'm assuming that leaving the tapered portion on there still helps with the cast? Otherwise, you'd probably just use flouro for the entire leader, right?


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Naw I trim the taper off probably a few inches. Works great, and still get the light presentation.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 6, 2005)

I've got some tapered and some non-tapered leaders. They all seem really 'curly', much more than extra limp mono I'm used to. Is this normal? Is there something I can do to get them to straighten out a bit?

JB


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

You can either run them through your fingertips or buy a leader straightener, which is usually just a couple of pieces of leather fastened together on one end. Why not just use your fingers? Some really fine leaders and tippets will slice you up pretty good. 

If you pick up a straightener, just run the leader through it a couple of times. It generally removes most of the curls.

Also, heavy rigs like the ones we use for steelheading will usually straighten the leader after a drift or two.

Best,
JM


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 6, 2005)

I figured as much. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 6, 2005)

Brad,
Got your furled leaders in the mail a few days ago. Thanks a million! I've never seen anything like them. They look awesome!

JB


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

JB 
Glad you like them. I have not found nothing that turns a fly over like they do.
Enjoy
Brad


----------

